# When to begin?



## baby_barefoot (Mar 20, 2018)

This will be my fourth year in NC. I'm used to them being everywhere back home. I am hoping to make this my first of not being skunked. 

When do you start looking around these parts? I see they are already popping up in other states.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

baby_barefoot said:


> This will be my fourth year in NC. I'm used to them being everywhere back home. I am hoping to make this my first of not being skunked.
> 
> When do you start looking around these parts? I see they are already popping up in other states.


No credible sightings so far this year, so far as I am aware. Last year, the first documented find was in the area of Augusta, GA. on 2/22 or 2/28, I can't remember for sure. As for NC, I don't know what the delay is, but the Augusta area is a very warm part of the country, generally.


----------



## eidolon (Feb 13, 2018)

eidolon said:


> No credible sightings so far this year, so far as I am aware. Last year, the first documented find was in the area of Augusta, GA. on 2/22 or 2/28, I can't remember for sure. As for NC, I don't know what the delay is, but the Augusta area is a very warm part of the country, generally.


It was 2/22/18, the day after Billy Graham died: the fellow who found it photo'd it on the Augusta Newspaper with the news story of Graham's death on the front page of it...


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

baby_barefoot said:


> This will be my fourth year in NC. I'm used to them being everywhere back home. I am hoping to make this my first of not being skunked.
> 
> When do you start looking around these parts? I see they are already popping up in other states.





baby_barefoot said:


> This will be my fourth year in NC. I'm used to them being everywhere back home. I am hoping to make this my first of not being skunked.
> 
> When do you start looking around these parts? I see they are already popping up in other states.


Check out soil temp map. https://climate.ncsu.edu/map/
I used this site just now. They pop at 53-54 degree soil and best picking is in the 60- 69 degree range. Depending on where in nc you are it’s starting now further west longer to wait. Lilac blooms also work. (Lilacs bloom at 53- just don’t look at Japanese lilac they are a little different). First bloom until the blooms are all brown. I never hunted there but I’ve been to states I don’t know and found seasons that way. I’ve been hunting 55 years and telling you what my grandpa told me so it’s not 100 years of lucky guesses. Good luck


----------



## Bixahscheesah (Apr 27, 2018)

I'm in SW Virginia, and last year I found the first morels on April 27. Depending on your location you might find them a week or so earlier. If you're in the western end of the state, it's likely close to the same time frame as here in Va.


----------



## Demyx (May 6, 2018)

So you guys have already started hunting if so I best keep my eyes out I'm is Missouri and this is the first day that's it's not been cold af literally yesterday it was so icy I fell the moment I walked on my porch and straight down the steps this year is gonna be great I pulled 18 pounds outta my new spot this last year if y'all want to see pics of the haul let me know


----------



## NCRealEstateGuy (Mar 20, 2018)

I am in Charlotte/ Concord area of NC. I usually start looking around March 20. But I always find them when the flowers of the Dogwood just start to turn white.


----------



## Jamesh (May 17, 2017)

I am curious about this year. 2018 was one of the wettest seasons we've had in the recent past, and the rain has continued into this year.
Does anyone have any experience with good or bad outcomes following such a saturated time? Any guesses?
The weather is slowly turning around in the Piedmont, although we have a cold break coming. Forsythia and maple and pear trees are showy.


----------



## NCRealEstateGuy (Mar 20, 2018)

In my experience, about 10 years worth, Mother Nature has a way of leveling the extremes out over time. In other words, I do not find deviations of much time when I find them. Again, look for when the Dogwood trees flowers start to expand and turn color, look for the Cleaver plant starting to sprawl across the ground. Follow creeks on the high side and look for stands of Green Ash trees. Bingo. You will find them. 
Lots of rain during the fruiting season will cause them to deteriorate sooner than if it is a normal season. Too much rain will cause them to get soft faster than normal. 
It is still too early here to find them.


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Demyx said:


> So you guys have already started hunting if so I best keep my eyes out I'm is Missouri and this is the first day that's it's not been cold af literally yesterday it was so icy I fell the moment I walked on my porch and straight down the steps this year is gonna be great I pulled 18 pounds outta my new spot this last year if y'all want to see pics of the haul let me know


I'd love to see the haul . . . . please do share/post!


----------



## NCRealEstateGuy (Mar 20, 2018)

I went out in the cold rain today to scout for some new hunting grounds as two of my best spots got developed over the off season. I found one location that just has to be a honey hole... on the high side of a river, with Ash trees everywhere. I'm seeing the sprouts of the Cleaver plant, which is an indicator plant for me. I'll be heading back here in two weeks for sure.


----------



## Joe Bucki (Mar 10, 2019)

It seems that here in WNC, they are more sporadic in the Mountains. Some years a spot will produce, then nothing for a couple seasons, then produce again. I always look for ferns too.


----------



## Ryker2019 (Feb 26, 2019)

Demyx said:


> So you guys have already started hunting if so I best keep my eyes out I'm is Missouri and this is the first day that's it's not been cold af literally yesterday it was so icy I fell the moment I walked on my porch and straight down the steps this year is gonna be great I pulled 18 pounds outta my new spot this last year if y'all want to see pics of the haul let me know


----------



## baby_barefoot (Mar 20, 2018)

I hear there are some being found in SC and WNC. I am in the foothills and can travel just about anywhere. Wondering if I should start looking this weekend.

I am tempted to ask for an experienced NC hunter to help me out this year lol.


----------



## macmacjoe (Apr 7, 2018)

Boy o boy my shroom walking stick sure is gettin restless !


----------



## Jamesh (May 17, 2017)

Wait. WNC is finding?


----------



## baby_barefoot (Mar 20, 2018)

Lumberton


----------



## swampcat (Mar 23, 2018)

baby_barefoot said:


> Lumberton


did you find these yesterday?.


----------



## NCRealEstateGuy (Mar 20, 2018)

Lumberton is not located in Western NC. It is close to the eastern shore. 
I checked my indicator spot on Saturday, and none were up. 
I think once this cool week goes by then we will start seeing them the week of the 24th.


----------



## Mentally Flossed (Mar 21, 2019)

My first find for 2019. Found today, outside of Charlotte.


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

It's always a good time to scout potential spots this time of year.
I found a new one today with Ash trees, dead/dying Elms and some Devil's Cup.


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Mentally Flossed said:


> My first find for 2019. Found today, outside of Charlotte.
> View attachment 13132


Is that chickweed around that shroom?


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

morelsxs said:


> Is that chickweed around that shroom?


Yes it's chickweed


----------



## Jamesh (May 17, 2017)

Looking like a good day to walk around!


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

Looking northward at a dead/dying Elm tree. No Morels yet, but this is what I've been hunting while I wait for 'em to pop


----------



## eadsiam (Mar 24, 2019)

I’m in NC and found my first few today


----------



## Jamesh (May 17, 2017)

eadsiam said:


> I’m in NC and found my first few today


Where are you at?


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

eadsiam said:


> I’m in NC and found my first few today


 Blacks, greys, yellows? And what part of the state?


----------



## Walkabout (Mar 11, 2018)

eadsiam said:


> I’m in NC and found my first few today


Don't just leave us hanging. Pictures, descriptions and general location would be appreciated I'm sure.


----------



## NCRealEstateGuy (Mar 20, 2018)

I suspect they will be up in a day or two since it is raining pretty good right now, and the temps have eased up a bit.


----------



## swampcat (Mar 23, 2018)

I live in Davidson county and going out this Friday 3-29. They should be up with this rain we had and temps should be just right, according to 10 day forecast. Old Spot I'm Coming!!!


----------



## Judgesherpa (May 3, 2017)

Hey all, I'm up here in Central NH. Still 2 feet of snow in the ground. Our window is middle May to June. LOL 
I'm driving to Florida 4/17-4/20 via I-81. Would love to hook up with a local and forage just a few to bring to my family in Fl. Probably the only person you might even consider as a tagalong seeing my home is over a dozen hours away. I'll bring some dried black trumpet mushrooms and a pint of our Maple Syrup as a gesture of appreciation. Thanks


----------



## baby_barefoot (Mar 20, 2018)

Oi vey, I meant east.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

macmacjoe said:


> Boy o boy my shroom walking stick sure is gettin restless !


Yes MacMacJoe!! I can relate. Mine is anxious as I am! G'Luck this season, Pick loads of em, & HappyHunting!


----------



## macmacjoe (Apr 7, 2018)

finding the spots this year !!! been pickin ,mostly around tulip trees up at 2500-3000 ft at Harmon Den mmmmmmmmmmmmm they sure tasted great!!!!


----------

